# سؤال بخصوص اكاديمية اللحام



## shokry1991 (23 فبراير 2013)

*بالنسبة لفنيين اللحام ممكن اعرف الدورات اللى انا ممكن اخدها هناك واسعار الدورات
وبعدين عايز اعرف الشهادات اللى بيديها المركز هل بتبقى فعلا معتمدة عالميا ياريت حد يتكلم بالتفصيل عن اسعار الدورات هناك 
والشهادات اللى بيديها المركز لانى سمعت انه بيدى شهادات من بريطانيا وحاجات كده فارجو التاكيد*


----------



## محمود عبد الله (25 يناير 2014)

http://www.hedogroup.com/ewa/ar/contact_us.php
ده الموقع وفيه التليفونات والإيميلات 
تقريبا الدورات تبدأمن 600 - 700 جنيه حتى 1000-1200 جنيه على حسب الدورة
والدورات معتمدة من ال asndt


----------

